# Tea!



## Izzy77 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am looking for some help to find teas now that it is cold again! My two favorites I can't find here are: 
Verveine tea- any brand ( I did find it at La Fayetter but it was 87 dhs for a small box!!, so still looking).
Love tea from the Pukka brand. This is also a herb tea and organic, I believe the brand is from the Uk.

Would be great if one of them is sold somewhere, I have ofcourse tried the main supermarkets Geant, Spinneys, Waitrose and Carrefour and the Organic shop.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you looked in Union Co-Op? I have found all sorts of brands of tea in there not stocked elsewhere. Park N Shop might be worth checking too.

If no joy, I suggest you contact the companies and ask if they have a distributor in the UAE.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i don't have a direct answer for you but verveine is also known as lemon verbena so keep an eye out for that labelling too.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

On a similar note, I've been looking for Tea Forté tea without any success. Galleries Lafayette used to stock it but not any more.

If you don't need specific brands but want to browse a nice selection of teas for good prices, check out Al Seef Street down at the Creek during DSF, they have a small "tea village", the Chinese tea stall is worth a look.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> Have you looked in Union Co-Op? I have found all sorts of brands of tea in there not stocked elsewhere. Park N Shop might be worth checking too.
> 
> If no joy, I suggest you contact the companies and ask if they have a distributor in the UAE.


I second Union - I really like Ahmed's Tea and it's the only place that I have found that keeps it in stock. Surprisingly, I have found Choitrams generally has a better selection of tea than Spinneys.


----------



## AlaaAlii (Jan 23, 2013)

Why don't you check the 'Tea Oasis on AlSeef Street' that's going on in this year's Dubai Shopping Festival? Mind you I haven't been there yet, though I want to go!

I can't post external links yet, so Google it, and click the first link for the event details.


----------

